# اسباب الدخان الاسود في السياره



## 'dv (21 مايو 2010)

*:73::73:السلام عليكم

انا املك سياره من نوع مستوبيشي باجيرو موديل1997
والمشكله الي عندي هي اني نزلت مكان تجمع مياه بعده السياره بدات بالتقطيع وانطفاءت وبعد محاولات اشتغلات
ولكن الان يعمل المحرك ولكن فيه مشكله بالحقن حيث ينبعث منه دخان اسود 
قمت بتغيير منظم الهواء ومازلت المشكله
قمت بصيانه صمام الخانق ونفس المشكله مازلت*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز ان اسباب الدخان الاسود في السيارة هو :-
1-انسداد في منقية الهواء0
2-عطل حساس (air flow)
3-الاشارة القادمة من كومبيمتر السيارة الى البخاخات غير صحيحة 0يرجى فحص قوة التيار
4-احتمال عطل في البخاخات 0
5-عطل منظم الضغط الخاص بمنظومة الوقود 0
ملاحظة :-يرجى ان تفحصها بواسطة اجهزة الفحص الحديثة اذا لم تتوصل الى حل لهذه المشكلة 0
تقبل تحياتي

*​*


----------



## 'dv (24 مايو 2010)

احب ان اشكر ك في البدايه 
اما بالنسبه الئ النقطه
3-الاشارة القادمة من كومبيمتر السيارة الى البخاخات غير صحيحة 0يرجى فحص قوة التيار
فاغلب الظن انها هي المشكله فارجو ان تزودني عن طريقة الفحص للتيار
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز يمكن فحصها عن طريق سحب الفيشة الكهربائية من احد البخاخات ويمكن ان تستخدم جهاز الاوفو ميترويقوم احد الاشخاص بمساعدتك بحيث يقوم بادارة المحرك ومن ثم تستطيع قياس شدة التيار القادم الى البخاخات عن طريق ايصال اقطاب الاوفوميتر بانقاط الفيشة الكهربائية 0اذا كانت القرائة عالية اي مابين 9 أو12 فولت هذا يعني هنالك خطاء 0
عليك معالجة ومعرفة السبب عن طريق جهاز الفحص

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## 'dv (25 مايو 2010)

شكراً اخ طارق على اهتمامك 
اما بالنسب للمشكله
فوجد انها الذبات التي تصل للبخاخ وهذا بفضل من الله ثم منك
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 مايو 2010)

انا جدآ ممنون والحمد لله والشكر له على هذه النعمة


----------



## mr_farahat (27 مايو 2010)

do not forget O2 sensor


----------

